# Silvey Precision Chain Grinder ??



## salecker (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi All
 I have a chain grinder made by the above company,
 Anyone ever heard of one of these.
 I need a couple of parts,and a manual.
 Have never used a chain grinder,and would like to get one,make a few bucks sharpening chains once i got the hang of it.Nobody in this area does it
 Would like to get a Oregon 510a,but thought i would look into this one first.
 Thanks Thomas


----------



## smokinj (Nov 13, 2011)

Silvey top of the line...Should be able to do a goggle search and fine it. Baileys chainsaw should have it as well. 511a or ax would be next in line. Some of the silveys will even do square ground.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Nov 13, 2011)

I typed "Silvey chain sharpener" into Google and this was the first result...sigh.

http://silveychaingrinder.com/user-manuals-exploded-views


----------



## smokinj (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.baileysonline.com/search.asp?SKW=silvey grinder&catID=9760


----------



## oilstinks (Nov 13, 2011)

Sweet i wanna silvey although my "upgraded/fixes" 510 clone does well


----------



## salecker (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info
 I'm a bit old school and forget about all the info at the tips of your fingers nowadays.
 I got this one with a bunch of stuff from an old machest's estate sale,never really looked at it till now,i just knew it was a chain sharpener.Then it ended up in my chainsaw corner and got forgotten till i got diagnosed with CAD,which was in remishion till i started burning wood and found this site.
 Now i have old saws following me home wanting a place to live, I'm looking for parts,manuals ect.for dusty grungy relics that will probly waste my time.
 Anyhow i found some numbers on the stand 600 and a space 119.i'm assuming modle 600
 The post that holds the chain guide is cracked,and the switch assembally is missing.
 I basically got it for nothing,so i will look into the cost to restore it.If i can fix it for less than a new Oregon i should have a nice tool for the shop.
 Thomas


----------



## RNLA (Nov 15, 2011)

Those sell for lots o bucks... Wish I had one!


----------

